Ask HN: Can somebody please share E3 conference today in a nutshell? - Vivavidaloca
======
minimaxir
The only announcements today were Zelda U/NX and Pokemon Sun/Moon.

~~~
Vivavidaloca
Ok, so thats it? No other updates?

